# General > Literature >  Howgmanay - Here Ah Come.  by Achawa  c. 1953

## trinkie

Howgmanay  Here Ah Come !
    By  Achawa  c. 1953  




 'E first hoose sees ye as ye are,
 A happy, carefree blok;
 'E second finds ye loosenan up
 An' laughan lek til chok.


 'E third is where ye start til sing
 An' tell yir funny story;
 'E fourth is where ye go from 'Trees'
 Til  'Land o' Hope an' Glory.'


 'E fifth  if ye still can coont
 Is where ye stan 'e test,
 'At many fowk come in an' oot
 Id's lek 'e Home o Rest.


 'E sixth is no so bad somehow -  
 Bit id's no' for long  iss lull
 'E seventh sees ye off again
 An' roaran lek a bull.


 'E eighth is where ye should hev sense
 An' make yir tracks for bed;
 Bit fa hes sense on Howgmanay
 When 'e wine is really red.


 So ye wid try wan ower 'e eight
 Wan for 'e rod, ye sey'd
 Bit ats 'e wan 'at broke yir back
 An'  faigs  near broke yir heyd.


 Id's funny though, how wi' id all,
 'E seekness an 'e pain.
 When Nineteen Fifty Fower comes roon,
 Ye'll be at id  same again !'

----------


## Lavenderblue2

What a wonderful poem Trinkie!!  
My, how I wish it wis Nineteen Fifty Fower again...or maybe a year or two later... :Smile:

----------


## Moira

Brilliant Trinkie, as usual!

Do you have any more?   :Smile:

----------


## trinkie

Thank you Lavender Blue and Moira.   I've found another couple written around 1944,  and sadly the sentiments are still appropriate today.
So here's remembering  our brave young folk who are serving in far distant lands.   May they have a safe journey home soon.





 

 *The New Year
By The Caithness Violinist.*



*Give me a shak' o' yer han' brither,*
*Gie me a shak' o' yer han'*
*For its only but richt that yer hert I should cheer*
*Wi' ma fiddle and wish ye a Happy New Year.*


*Here's to the lads that are far from here*
*I wish I could shak' their han'*
*Many New Years hae we seen together,*
*Gie me a shak' o' yer han'*


*There's many old faces we used to see love dear,*
*Thit's no longer with us as sure as I'm here*
*Its no' very easy to keep back a tear,*
*Gie me a shak' o' yer han'*


*May this New Year be the best ye've seen*
*Gie me a shak' o' yer han'*
*And at the end of its twell months*
*May we a be singin' the Victory Sang,*
*'To hell wi' Hitler and his gang'*
*Gie me a shak o' yer han'*

----------


## shazzap

Liked the poems. Took a bit of reading, and didin't sound so good, with an English accent.  ::

----------


## trinkie

shazzap - believe me it took a bit of writing too !   One must have a sense of humour at this time of year  dont you think ?




 The New Year
by The Caithness Violinist c. 1947




Gie me a wee drappie and then I'll be happy
Be it whisky, or rum, or just beer;
A cup o' strong tea is no good to me
To welcome the coming New Year.


Here's to freens that's awa'
Here's to freens that live here -
In Kaitness the best place o' a'
Wha cares for the weather when true freens foregither
To tak' in the coming New Year.


Tak' Time by the throttle and buy a big bottle -

I ken that 'e price is ower dear -
But ach !   What's the odds,
When it's food for the gods -  
I wish ye a Happy New Year.

----------


## trinkie

*A  TOAST *  
*to The Coming Year.*
*By the Caithness Violinist c. 1949*


*Wi' a drop in the bottle an' a cronie or twa*
*We'll no' gie a thocht tae the year that's awa,*
*Wi' stories an' sangs a' brithers we'll be*
*Wi' a smile on wir faces an a licht in wir e'e.*
*We'll think o' wir freens far awa ower the sea*
*An' we'll drink to their health, tho' its maybe wi' tea.*
*But tae Kaitness fowk that's awa' an' are here,*
*I wish a' the best an' a Happy New Year.*

----------


## shazzap

[QUOTE=trinkie;916356]shazzap - believe me it took a bit of writing too !   One must have a sense of humour at this time of year  dont you think ?




 The New Year
by The Caithness Violinist c. 1947




Gie me a wee drappie and then I'll be happy
Be it whisky, or rum, or just beer;
A cup o' strong tea is no good to me
To welcome the coming New Year.


Here's to freens that's awa'
Here's to freens that live here -
In Kaitness the best place o' a'
Wha cares for the weather when true freens foregither
To tak' in the coming New Year.


Tak' Time by the throttle and buy a big bottle -

I ken that 'e price is ower dear -
But ach !   What's the odds,
When it's food for the gods -  
I wish ye a Happy New Year.[/QUOTE

Totally agree.

----------


## shazzap

> *A  TOAST *  
> *to The Coming Year.*
> *By the Caithness Violinist c. 1949*
> 
> 
> *Wi' a drop in the bottle an' a cronie or twa*
> *We'll no' gie a thocht tae the year that's awa,*
> *Wi' stories an' sangs a' brithers we'll be*
> *Wi' a smile on wir faces an a licht in wir e'e.*
> ...


Another. Witty Ditty.

----------

